# Aquarium backgrounds



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Does anyone use something like this in their tank? These are badass backgrounds. They are siliconed to the inside of your tank. Nice 3d effect!
I'm not sure if they sell these in the U.S. though.

Amazona Backgrounds


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Never seen it..


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I've never seen it, but it looks cool.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

They have some of those at a LFS here. They run about $30 for a 30 gal tank. I didn't take a good look at them, but I think they had holes in them for air tubes and such. The ones I saw didn't look as nice as those ones though.

it kinda seems to me like something like that would make your tank smaller though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats sweet


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Cool!!!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice looking, i need a background


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

its ok looking but i like black


----------

